# Finally got some up close pic's of the old female belted kingfisher.



## GAJoe (Aug 26, 2017)

She's been shakin me for years but she stayed put for a change.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 26, 2017)

Awesome shots! They're cool birds.


----------



## GAJoe (Aug 26, 2017)

thanks!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 26, 2017)

Beautiful!  Way to go!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2017)

Great shots! Reckon she is molting?


----------



## GAJoe (Aug 27, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## carver (Aug 27, 2017)

Way to go Joe,those are fine shots of her.


----------



## GAJoe (Aug 27, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## mlbfish (Aug 31, 2017)

Great shots


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 1, 2017)

Great shots,,,, beautiful birds and great fishers,,,,


----------



## GAJoe (Sep 6, 2017)

thanks!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Sep 7, 2017)

Sweet shots ,Joe ! Not an easy bird to get shots of ,Well done !


----------



## natureman (Sep 7, 2017)

Nice shots.  I have never had any luck with them as they are way too skittish.


----------



## GAJoe (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks guys!


----------



## rip18 (Sep 11, 2017)

Tough bird to get close to!


----------

